# 1968 GTO Heater control question



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 1968 GTO with AC that I am trying to get the heater control working on. It appears the control is not getting any power. Blower motor will not work. The blower motor is new and works. I also replaced the resistor and the blower motor switch. I checked the wiring diagram and I see there is a power lead that is a brown wire but I do not see where to hook it up to. The wire was not connected when I got the car so I have no idea were it connects to. It is connected to the control but the other end (which has a red connector on it) needs to find a power source. Help Please.

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Joedee,
try google, "68 GTO wiring" I found just about everything that I needed there that I needed and had questions about


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

I checked for on line pictures and or diagrams but could not find anything. I did order the 11 x 17 color wiring diagram with the hope that will give me the info I need. I wish there were picutures of the back of the dash that showed all the wire connections. I have resotored cars in the past and I am finding the 1968 GTO to be one of the harder ones with the lack of information such as pictures and information from other folks who have restored them.

Joe


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Under this section of the forum, look at the posts at the top that say "sticky", there is one that has wiring diagrams of most all of the years for GTO's.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Under this section of the forum, look at the posts at the top that say "sticky", there is one that has wiring diagrams of most all of the years for GTO's.


I did that and the diagrams do not show where the power feed connects to. They show the wire but not what it connects to unless I am reading it wrong.

:confused

Joe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Will it reach to the fuse box?


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Will it reach to the fuse box?


It might but there is no plug on the fuse box for it that I saw. Here is the diagram I am looking at it show the "heater feed conn" but to what?

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments...g-diagram-scans-68-wiring-diagram-page-4.jpeg

Joe


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Page two of the sticky mentioned has this...
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f50/6914d1269137423-gto-wiring-diagram-scans-68-passenger.jpg
It shows BRN wire from "HEATER POWER" to the fuse block via "ACC FEED CONNECTOR".


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

mysons69 said:


> Page two of the sticky mentioned has this...
> http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f50/6914d1269137423-gto-wiring-diagram-scans-68-passenger.jpg
> It shows BRN wire from "HEATER POWER" to the fuse block via "ACC FEED CONNECTOR".


Hi,
Thank you for the relpy. Yes, I saw that on the drawing. The brown lead goes into a connector that has two wires going out. One to the fuse box and the other to ?. The other one has a red connector on the end. The reason I am looking at this is the blower motor does not work from the controls. When I hook up the 30 amp fuse to the alternator with key switch in the run position the motor comes on and the AC compressor relay clicks. The the blower speed control in the car does nothing. I am starting to think the reed switchs on the control may be stuck in AC and the blower off. I will check that out this week. I assume the blower motor gets it power from the 30 amp connection at the alternator but I am not sure. I also have the color wiring diagram coming this week.

Joe


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Problem fixed. After checking all the wiring it appeared all was correct. I purchased a new (NOS) master switch for the control and that fixed the problem. The blower now works as it should. Even the AC compressor clicks on as it should when I select AC. Also, that brown lead I was concerned about with the red connector on the end is an accessory feed. Now on to other things. Car goes to paint soon and I wanted to get all this stuff done so I can just put it back together once I get it back and get it on the road again. 

:cheers

Joe


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

One more question about the 30 amp fuse connection at the alternator on AC cars. I find that when I hook up the battery (and the ignition switch is off) the relay for the high blower motor clicks on. Is this normal? Should this engergize with the battery hooked up? I would think it would drain the battery? I do notice there is another termimal on the alternator. Should the 30 amp fuse be hooked to it instead of the one with the battery wires on it?

Thank you
Joe


----------

